# Survivor 12/17/06, Season Finale



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah, it hasn't happened yet. I just don't want anyone whining that they missed it cause there are still six people left and they expected it to come on later. 

From an interview with TV Guide, includes possible spoilers so don't go read this if you want to avoid extra stuff.

http://www.survivorfever.net/s13_tvguide_12_12.html

Anyway....

Don't miss it!!!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Slow day at work, Retro?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Shouldn't this be in Season Pass Alerts?

Where they already have a thread?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Ya know, I don't think I've ever been to the Season Pass Alert forum.

But anyway, any Survivor fan worth his/her salt has a Season Pass for Cook Islands, so there's no danger of missing it on Sunday.

Unless a football game runs over... Hmmm, be right back - I might want to do a quick pad.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Actually this always gets posted in SP Alert because the Sunday shows sometimes don't show up on To Do lists for a variety of reasons. They did this year.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Most pathetic tiebreaker ever!!!!!! They should have eliminated both of them for not being able to make fire even with matches.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

If they ever do a "Charlie Manson Story", then Ozzie is a shoe in for the lead! Wow - at the end, when he was very thin, he looked just like him!  

The final was a no-lose situation for fans - obviously Becky wasn't going to win; Yul or Ozzie - coin toss - both played the game very well and deserved to win.

The fire challenge tie-breaker! That was probably the funniest thing I've ever seen on Survivor, and I've watched every season except Africa. When Jeff said, "We're going to matches," I almost fell out of my chair. 

Good finale. Good winner.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Geek beats jock. Works for me!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Martha said:


> The fire challenge tie-breaker! That was probably the funniest thing I've ever seen on Survivor, and I've watched every season except Africa. When Jeff said, "We're going to matches," I almost fell out of my chair.
> 
> Good finale. Good winner.


I loved watching the jury yawn and ozzie and yul with heads down. I know that was edited and such, but I also was laughing when Jeff said 'we go to matches'. I don't think the girls had even watched a fire being made.

I am sorry that geek beat jock, only because I really like Ozzies attitude and laid back approach. I did like Yul, and he was an impressive competitor, but I was rooting for Ozzie.

My question is how much do the losers get? I know they get a hunk of money too. Does anyone know the list of $$ vs final status in game?


----------



## Miro127 (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome season. :up: I am glad Yul won ... he played such a strategic game and worked HARD the entire time (in and out of challenges). That said, if Ozzie won, I would have been okay w/ that outcome as well.

Did anyone else think Ozzie looked like Joey Lawrence at the finale?


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

That tiebreaker was indeed pathetic. I thought Jeff was going to give them each a box of bic lighters. 

Alright Yule!

I thought for sure that jury was going to give the not to Ozzie, especially after the crying.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Last I heard, the loser got $100k.

Miro, I thought the same thing. WHOAAA


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So Becky won't get the same as Ozzie will she? They're both in the final 3 and both lost.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I doubt it. I would imagine that it would be only the final 2 that got prizes.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm setting a manual recording for the early show tomorrow, maybe we'll find out what the money thing is then. In the past it's always been $100k, but that could have changed this season too, who know.

I have to say, the fire making thing was the most hilarious thing I've seen on Survivor ever also!! Just when I think it had to coming to an end, it wasn't and I would start cracking up more. It was just too funny and entertaining!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, at least at 100k, Ozzie could go back to school, which is what he said he wanted to do. Maybe open his own Island school of survival.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

When Ozzie was asked what his greatest challenge in life was and answered it was not knowing his father, I thought for sure that he was given a gift and was a shoe-in to win, so I was SO surprised (and pleased) it ended up as it did.

I was also surprised it went 5-4, but I would really have loved to know the final breakdown.

I know Jonathan and Adam voted for Yul, and am only guessing that Sundra did as well. The rest are a mystery, and I want to know!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I have to say, the fire making thing was the most hilarious thing I've seen on Survivor ever also!! Just when I think it had to coming to an end, it wasn't and I would start cracking up more. It was just too funny and entertaining!!


I cracked up laughing at this quite a few times - even Jeff was yawning!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I should add one more thing - it was really risky but well-thought out that Becky would NOT accept Yul's hidden immunity idol. Maybe she and Yul realized that she really had no chance to win, so she decided to let Yul save face before the jury by NOT being underhanded and betraying Sundra.


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> So Becky won't get the same as Ozzie will she? They're both in the final 3 and both lost.


I wonder that myself... does she *deserve* the same? I don't think so.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

a very satisfying ending...would have been happy with either, but in the end, I would have voted for Yul as well... 

poor Becky, though...some of the jury didn't even bother addressing her...I was very embarrassed for her...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

love how people mangle some expressions...

Ozzie: "Everything came to fruit"...


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Anubys said:


> poor Becky, though...some of the jury didn't even bother addressing her...I was very embarrassed for her...


Not necessarily. Remember, they always edit. The show would've run too long because of the laughable tie breaker at tribal council. I'm guessing a lot of what happened at the last tribal council, ended up on the cutting room floor.

I'm glad Yul won.

deb


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Miro127 said:


> Awesome season. :up: I am glad Yul won ... he played such a strategic game and worked HARD the entire time (in and out of challenges). That said, if Ozzie won, I would have been okay w/ that outcome as well.
> 
> Did anyone else think Ozzie looked like Joey Lawrence at the finale?


My first thought on seeing Ozzie was "Man, he sure put on some pounds since the final TC." Then I thought, "is that him, or is Joey Lawrence sitting in for him?" Glad I'm not the only one that saw the resemblance.

As for the vote, I haven't looked at Survivor stuff on CBS.com for a long time, but wouldn't they show the final voting on there after there was time to run it on the left coast?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

parvati does model boxing,........hmmm.

too funny an hour and a half fire challenge..... jeff shoulda give em the scissors

so why change the final two setup and bring in the possibility of a tie. what happens then..........revote with only the top two??


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

drew2k said:


> I was also surprised it went 5-4, but I would really have loved to know the final breakdown.


Well, we know that Parvati voted for Oscar.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Anubys said:


> love how people mangle some expressions...
> 
> Ozzie: "Everything came to fruit"...


I was thinking the same, but then I thought....

everything came to bear :Fruit-ion!


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

I watched the very first season then barely have watched any since. I am glad I watched what may have been the best. The final four really did stick together well and intelligence, respect, loyalty and morality as YUL said, did win out.  


I still don't care much for Adam, Candace, and Nate. In fact Adam turned out to be the least favorite for me. Did Adam's face looked swollen at tribal or what? He looked very uncomfortable. Candace maybe no bargain, but she is better off without Adam. :up: 


I didn't care for the way Candace questioned Yul, it was extremely controlling. Good luck to the guy that lands her.  

Adam's comment about the last four being boring was typical of someone who likes turmoil. He had to stir it up by trying to pit Ozzie against the others at the final tribal. Overall not very athletic or intelligent. :down: 

Becky became almost invisible at the end.

I am Jonathan's age, and although at times I find myself thinking in that father figure mentality, I would never go as far as he did with his comment about Ozzie at the Final tribal. Jonathan may have been spot on when he said Adam, Candace and Parvati were like spoiled children or whatever he said in an earlier episode, but his comment that Ozzie was like a acting like he was entitled and a prince was ridiculous and way off mark IMO. I think Jonathan was envious of youth. I liked him other than that.

I also think they all looked much better natural on the island. The makeup and hair do's for the reunion show did nothing for me. Some even looked hideous.  

Sundra is a very beautiful woman.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm very pleased with the result. Yul was a great Survivor. This was a great season!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

hughmcjr said:


> I also think they all looked much better natural on the island. The makeup and hair do's for the reunion show did nothing for me. Some even looked hideous.


I didn't like Parvati all made up at all. She looks way better au naturel. Some women shouldn't bother to wear makeup and she's one of them. Becky was cute on the island but looked stunningly gorgeous after scrubbing up.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

cditty said:


> I doubt it. I would imagine that it would be only the final 2 that got prizes.


Traditionally the 3rd 'runner up' has gotten $85K.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

hughmcjr said:


> I didn't care for the way Candace questioned Yul, it was extremely controlling. Good luck to the guy that lands her.


It was also a lame in that she was saying vote would be swayed if he didn't obey 'the rules', even if she knew he deserved it. It was as bad a few seasons ago when a jury member said to each of the final two, "pick a number between 1 and 10".


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The Flush said:


> Most pathetic tiebreaker ever!!!!!! They should have eliminated both of them for not being able to make fire even with matches.


The matches had me thinking their might have been problems with the kindling. With all the rain they seemed to get, I'd imagine that place was pretty humid. Who knows how long that 'dry' coconut husk had been sitting in that bucket on the tribal council set or where it had been kept beforehand. Could have soaked up a lot of moisture from the air making it hard to ignite.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

The Flush said:


> Most pathetic tiebreaker ever!!!!!! They should have eliminated both of them for not being able to make fire even with matches.


It was kind of a bummer, too. I noticed that the twine they used was thicker this time that what's been used in past tie breakers. In the past, the twine was so thin that it practically broke the moment the first flame licked it. This time the twine appeared thicker such that a fire would have 'eat' away at it a bit longer. If two fires were built at the same time, they would've had to race each other a bit.

There was an article at the beginning of the season in, I think, Entertainment Weekly, where Probst or somebody said that producers decided to give this group of contestants a day or two of training in basic outdoor skills such as fire making, cooking over a fire, etc. They felt they had to because they realized they had cast a bunch of complete city slickers. If I remember correctly, they said this was only the second time they had done such training.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> It was also a lame in that she was saying vote would be swayed if he didn't obey 'the rules', even if she knew he deserved it. It was as bad a few seasons ago when a jury member said to each of the final two, "pick a number between 1 and 10".


This happened in Survivor Africa.

She asked them to pick a number between 1 and 1000. The first person who guessed (I think it was Ethan) picked 7. Apparently, he heard "between 1 and 10". Of course the other person should pick 8, which would give him/her a 99.2% chance of winning. They didn't.

And the answer was 568, which was the hotel room number from "The Graduate".


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Dssturbo1 said:


> so why change the final two setup and bring in the possibility of a tie. what happens then..........revote with only the top two??


This seems likely, and it would have required Jeff to actually count the votes immediately to see if there was a tie. Particularly if it was a 3-3-3 tie.

Another possibility is that the person with the fewest votes (Becky) gets a vote.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was a fun season of Survivor and without doubt ended with the toughest decision ever for the jury. I'd have been equally happy to see either Yul or Oscar get it, but in the end I'm glad the geek won over the jock.

The tiebreaker was hilarious, I was rolling on the couch laughing and when Sundra ran out of matches (_ran out of matches!_), I really lost it. I feel for Becky because she had no chance and she knew it.

Having a final 3 instead of 2 seems like a deus ex machina gimmick to me. It was really the only way I can see that Ozzie and Yul are matched for the win, something I'm sure the producers were happy to see. Since it worked so well, I'm sure that will be the norm going forward.

All in all, a good season. Congrats to Yul!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

> If they ever do a "Charlie Manson Story"


If? It was called Helter Skelter.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> It was also a lame in that she was saying vote would be swayed if he didn't obey 'the rules', even if she knew he deserved it.


Maybe it's just because Yul and I both seem to be academics at heart, but I know exactly what he was thinking when he struggled to answer: "It's NOT a yes or no question!" But I doubt Candace would have understood that...

Everything else aside, Yul is clearly the most articulate and probably the most intelligent person ever to play the game.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

> Yul is clearly the most articulate.


He stumbled over his words a lot in tribal council....He's no Ronald Reagan.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

When Jonathan asked Yul why anybody should ever vote for him when he runs for office, Yul should have said, "The game of Survivor and politics are two completely different things. In one, you have to lie, cheat, steal, manipulate, and lie some more to get what you want. And the other is a TV show."


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> This seems likely, and it would have required Jeff to actually count the votes immediately to see if there was a tie. Particularly if it was a 3-3-3 tie.
> 
> Another possibility is that the person with the fewest votes (Becky) gets a vote.


I was wondering if, after the voting was done, maybe they had everyone go and cast a second vote, which would have been their tie breaking vote in case the person they voted for didn't make the final 2.

That might have also worked for a 3-3-3 tie, but how they would have handled if the second place vote ALSO ended in a 3-3-3 tie is beyond me.

The other question I had...if Becky had run out of matches too, then what would have happened? "Stop....were switching to bunsen burners".


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

A very satisfying ending to what I felt was a rather boring season. 

What I throught was interesting is that you had three very different "strategies" in the final TC:

Outwit - Yul was definately in the Richard Hatch, Brian Hedick vain of players. Always seem to be in the control of the game. (Note: I am not putting Yul up at the top of Survivor winners with, IMHO, the two best players ever. But, Yul is definately in the top tier of winners.)

Outplay - Ozzy was machine. He player in the Tom & Colby mode. Easily one of the best challenge competitors. I am somewhat suprised he didn't get more credit for winning challenges that we not all physical.

Outlast - Poor Becky. If see would have won, she would have ranked right up there with Sandra & Vespepia as the least deserving survivors. This strategy only works with an angry jury.

I also have to credit the Jury for understanding the game. Unfortunately most juries seem to have a vendeta against the final two (or three). This jury seemed to understand it is a game and with every game, there are winners and losers.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Anubys said:


> a very satisfying ending...would have been happy with either, but in the end, I would have voted for Yul as well...


I agree. I was actively rooting for the "Aitu 4" since the "mutiny." Seeing the four of them eliminating the other 8 one at a time was very satisfying indeed. The Nate/Adam/Pavarti/Candice alliance should have worked well except they had no work ethic and felt that they deserved to win challenges instead of going out and actually winning challenges. Great Season.



Anubys said:


> poor Becky, though...some of the jury didn't even bother addressing her...I was very embarrassed for her...


I'm sure everyone of them addressed her, but what was there to say that was TV worthy? She rode Yul's coattails the whole way. Sure she consulted on what to do, but how much of that was Yul making her feel useful?

Yul dominated the mental and social game, and was good enough in the physical game. Possibly the best overall Survivor player ever.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

RBlount said:


> I also have to credit the Jury for understanding the game. Unfortunately most juries seem to have a vendeta against the final two (or three). This jury seemed to understand it is a game and with every game, there are winners and losers.


I agree. It was actually a touch boring to watch them ask their questions.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I have to add something..... every time a season of Survivor ends, I'm disappointed their isn't another show the very next week. I enjoy watching survivor and I'm having that same feeling of missing the show already. Can't wait to see Survivor Fiji in February.... I think it starts in Feb.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the jury was. Considering Nate and Candice's actions in the jury the last few episodes, I was surprised to see them act congratulatory towards the final three.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

By the way...perhaps it was addressed in one of the other threads, but does anyone know what happened to nate's leg?


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

LordKronos said:


> By the way...perhaps it was addressed in one of the other threads, but does anyone know what happened to nate's leg?


I wondered that also.... I would love to know. I've actually been looking at my fav survivor spoiler sites and I'm not finding anything!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TheDewAddict said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the jury was. Considering Nate and Candice's actions in the jury the last few episodes, I was surprised to see them act congratulatory towards the final three.


I think that's another aspect of how well Yul, Becky, Ozzy, and Sundra played the game. Their strategy was clear all along, and they never really screwed anybody over; they watched out for themselves, and everybody knew that's what they were doing (and kept trying, in vain, to get in the way of). I think they did a really good job of justifying their actions, and I think it would take a very, very small person to hold anything against them.

And the icing on the cake was Becky's decision not to take the hidden immunity idol. That would have potentially cause a lot of friction, with Sundra and perhaps Ozzie feeling betrayed, and then the jury would have had a wedge. But because of the way the game was structured this time, the final four were able to stick together right to the end. (Which makes me doubt that they'll structure the game that way again! Not enough conflict!)


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the jury was. Considering Nate and Candice's actions in the jury the last few episodes, I was surprised to see them act congratulatory towards the final three.


I have to 100% agree with that, I thought the same thing. You also usually see it on the Early Show.

I think we see their true character on the Island during the emotion of the game. The nicey-nicey is an attempt by these wannabe actors to look good to the public.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Reunion show will be available on either iTunes or the CBS website? I fell asleep during the reunion and forgot to set TiVo to tape it.

I was a bummed that Ozzy didn't win, but Yul was definitely my second choice out of anyone else.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

robinreale said:


> Does anyone know if the Reunion show will be available on either iTunes or the CBS website? I fell asleep during the reunion and forgot to set TiVo to tape it.
> 
> I was a bummed that Ozzy didn't win, but Yul was definitely my second choice out of anyone else.


Yeah, I missed the last 17 minutes of it...apparently football ran over.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I was pretty much OK with Ozzie or Yul winning. I was mildly surprised that Yul won, especially that Adam voted for him. It is so hard to predict jury votes. People talk such crap about others and yet they still respect them enough to vote for them.

All props to Yul for having his strategy pretty much out there for peopel to see and still carrying it out.

Ozzie looked like he was surprised that he did not win. I wonder how that feels, you are at home for 3 months wondering, thinking about what you might do with the money, then sitting in front of a studio full of people and hot studio lights, going live to 20 million people, you find out. I'm half surprised no one has fainted before.

I also wondered abotu Nate's leg. He was not limping on it in last week's show, so he must have doen it after that TC and before the final 5 TC.

As far as payouts, it has been rumored over the years that they pay all the way down to last place. I would love to see the schedule though.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

To me, finding the hidden idol was the only reason Yul had the ability to get as far as he did. It allowed him to become untouchable thereby putting him in the position in his tribe to call the shots and later coerce Jonathan to join them and give them the majority after the merge (Jonathan had to see the idol first - without it he wouldn't have switched and they would have remained a minority). 

I don't think he was this great master mind that everyone is making him out to be. And he displayed little in actual survival skills (compared to Ozzie) and rode Ozzie to the jackpot as a result of having the idol.

BTW, I did not like having a 3rd wheel in the finals. Leave it as the top 2.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

jr461 said:


> BTW, I did not like having a 3rd wheel in the finals. Leave it as the top 2.


A third person in the finals would have been interesting if it was someone actually deserving to be there, but with Becky it was just plain awkward.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Miro127 said:


> Awesome season. :up: I am glad Yul won ... he played such a strategic game and worked HARD the entire time (in and out of challenges). That said, if Ozzie won, I would have been okay w/ that outcome as well.
> 
> Did anyone else think Ozzie looked like Joey Lawrence at the finale?


That was my fist comment at 10:01 when Jeff walked onto the live stage!!!


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

jr461 said:


> To me, finding the hidden idol was the only reason Yul had the ability to get as far as he did. It allowed him to become untouchable thereby putting him in the position in his tribe to call the shots and later coerce Jonathan to join them and give them the majority after the merge (Jonathan had to see the idol first - without it he wouldn't have switched and they would have remained a minority).
> 
> I don't think he was this great master mind that everyone is making him out to be. And he displayed little in actual survival skills (compared to Ozzie) and rode Ozzie to the jackpot as a result of having the idol.
> 
> BTW, I did not like having a 3rd wheel in the finals. Leave it as the top 2.


Yes, Yul was fortunate to find the idol as he admitted, but he was able to play it in such a way to swing the game to his favor. A lesser player would have simply used it to stay in the game through one TC, he used it to get to the end.

As for 3 in the final, one big advantage is to help ensure two deserving people make it to the final two. Imagine Ozzie winning the final challenge and picking Becky for the final two to improve his odds at $1M.

I'd rather have 3 with 1 undeserving player than 2 with 1 undeserving player.

-murray


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

jr461 said:


> To me, finding the hidden idol was the only reason Yul had the ability to get as far as he did. It allowed him to become untouchable thereby putting him in the position in his tribe to call the shots and later coerce Jonathan to join them and give them the majority after the merge (Jonathan had to see the idol first - without it he wouldn't have switched and they would have remained a minority).
> 
> I don't think he was this great master mind that everyone is making him out to be. And he displayed little in actual survival skills (compared to Ozzie) and rode Ozzie to the jackpot as a result of having the idol.
> 
> BTW, I did not like having a 3rd wheel in the finals. Leave it as the top 2.


True about the Idol. All the more reason that people should vote as early as possible when you have more people to spread the risk around to try to get the idol played.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

I was very happy that Yul won. He played a mental chess game and seemed to be able to analyze/predict the outcomes of whatever move he made. I would not have been upset had Ozzie won but it was good to see an intellectual type win for a change. Now I understand why everyone disliked Jonathan so much. I will not miss Adam or his smirk for even a nanosecond. Nate/Candace/Parvati please go back to the hole you crawled out of. None of you are as cute, handsome, savvy, or intelligent as you think you are.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I guess the Car Curse lives on (sort of)..........Though it was awarded during the reunion and was not a challenge, the winner of the car did not win the Million......

Great final two....er....3......Do I have to say 3......How awkward for Becky to be sitting there knowing she had no chance in hell of winning.......

Wy wife and I also fell off the couch in laughter when Jeff said "we go to matches"......HA HA HAHA HA HA


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Lee L said:


> As far as payouts, it has been rumored over the years that they pay all the way down to last place. I would love to see the schedule though.


As usual, Wikipedia is your friend 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor#Prizes

-murray


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> This happened in Survivor Africa.
> 
> She asked them to pick a number between 1 and 1000. The first person who guessed (I think it was Ethan) picked 7. Apparently, he heard "between 1 and 10". Of course the other person should pick 8, which would give him/her a 99.2% chance of winning. They didn't.
> 
> And the answer was 568, which was the hotel room number from "The Graduate".


It also happened in Borneo. That's how Rich got Greg's vote.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

murrays said:


> Yes, Yul was fortunate to find the idol as he admitted, but he was able to play it in such a way to swing the game to his favor. A lesser player would have simply used it to stay in the game through one TC, he used it to get to the end.
> 
> As for 3 in the final, one big advantage is to help ensure two deserving people make it to the final two. Imagine Ozzie winning the final challenge and picking Becky for the final two to improve his odds at $1M.
> 
> ...


Initially I though Yul was an idiot for 1st telling Becky, then telling his tribe then telling everyone, but it turned out that that was a great strategy. It not only protected him but also his alliance.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I saw a breakdown a couple of years ago for a 16-player season, but I can't find it anymore.

Going from memory, it went something like this:

$1 MM, 100K, 85K, 70K, 60K, 50K, 40K, 30K (?)..... 2.5K for last place.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Sadara said:


> I have to add something..... every time a season of Survivor ends, I'm disappointed their isn't another show the very next week. I enjoy watching survivor and I'm having that same feeling of missing the show already. Can't wait to see Survivor Fiji in February.... I think it starts in Feb.


I just hope Survivor Fiji will be in HD. My local news (WNBC-NY) has field reports and chopper-cam in HD, so why can't CBS have HD cameras in Fiji?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Outwit - Yul was definately in the Richard Hatch, Brian Hedick vain of players. Always seem to be in the control of the game. (Note: I am not putting Yul up at the top of Survivor winners with, IMHO, the two best players ever. But, Yul is definately in the top tier of winners.)


I would put Yul in the top 3 period. Hatch first (because he "developed" the game, Yul 2nd because he perfected Hedick's strategy, and Brian 3rd because he took Hatch's strategy and refined it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rethinking the reunion show, I believe all of the players were interviewed live except Sekou, but he got to "sing". 

I couldn't believe how well some of the players "cleaned-up" - whoever said it was right, Becky was stunning. As a result of Survivor, JP even gets a modeling contract. I haven't seen previous seasons of Survivor, but is this the most attractive group of survivors ever? They sure don't seem very average looking!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if there was a tie what was the tiebreaker? 500 k each?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I saw a breakdown a couple of years ago for a 16-player season, but I can't find it anymore.
> 
> Going from memory, it went something like this:
> 
> $1 MM, 100K, 85K, 70K, 60K, 50K, 40K, 30K (?)..... 2.5K for last place.


The list can be found here. It used to be on wikipedia, too, but it's been edited out. List is as follows...

Winner, $1,000,000
Runner-up, $100,000
3rd, $85,000
4th, $70,000
5th, $55,000
6th, $45,000
7th, $35,000
8th, $27,500
9th, $20,000
10th, $15,000
11th, $10,000
12th, $7,500
13th, $5,500
14th, $4,500
15th, $3,500
16th, $2,500


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

To those who missed part of the reunion episode, you can watch all episodes free online at CBS innertube.

Click on the innertube link when it shows up on http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor13/


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this morning they had the check presentation inside....wonder why? very very nice day out.

Every year wasn't it outside? I think they did fancy sets etc


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I love the final three twist. In the past, we rarely ever got two players in the final two that were both deserving, and usually the votes were pretty lopsided. This allows two good players to get into the finals, at the expense of that third player and the vote was tight and could have gone either way.

I wonder if there are rules preventing the final survivors from calling all the jury members after the show is over and asking how they voted? If I were Yul or Ozzy, it would have driven me crazy not to know, and I would have tried to conduct an "exit poll."

Interesting that Fiji will start with 19 players and one tribe will get "luxury" while the other gets practically nothing. Should be very interesting, if nothing else.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

The embarrassing thing about the fire contest is that they both were doing it completely wrong. They have a _magnesium_ fire starter. The way you use it is by first scraping off a little pile of magnesium and then throwing a spark on it. The magnesium will burn very hot until it's all gone. Both of them were trying to start the fire by directly throwing sparks on coconut husks. That would take forever.

Most regular folks wouldn't know this--in fact, one of the tribes couldn't start fire when they first got it--but you'd expect after being around camp for 39 days they'd eventually have picked up on how it is done.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder if there are rules in those fire challenges about where the fire has to be built. I've always thought they should build up a platform and then place their nest of husks and small kindling up higher, much closer to the string.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Becky looked great the whole season!!! Jenny looked really good at the reunion show.

I have been pulling for Yul since he found the Hidden Immunity Idol. Impressed me the whole time.

I didn't like Oscar in the beginning for blowing the challenge to get rid of the fat geeky head-banger. But he really impressed me with his work ethic and his ability to win.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Interesting that Fiji will start with 19 players and one tribe will get "luxury" while the other gets practically nothing. Should be very interesting, if nothing else.


And one Fiji survivor will do something "shocking" that will have America talking. Can't wait! Any idea when it starts?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> And one Fiji survivor will do something "shocking" that will have America talking. Can't wait! Any idea when it starts?


Season 10 had it's first episode on Feb. 17th. Season 12's first episode was Feb. 2. Season 14 will start sometime in February.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone notice it looked like Becky had he teeth fixed for the final. The gap in her teeth disappeared.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Season 10 had it's first episode on Feb. 17th. Season 12's first episode was Feb. 2. Season 14 will start sometime in February.


Doesn't CBS have the Super Bowl this year? If so, after the Super Bowl on Feb 4th is probably a good bet for the next season to start.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Wilhite said:


> Doesn't CBS have the Super Bowl this year? If so, after the Super Bowl on Feb 4th is probably a good bet for the next season to start.


That slot has already been given to Criminal Minds.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Something else I wondered about the next seasaon. Didn't Fiji just have a coup? Based on past shooting schedules, Jeff has usually left the location for the spring season just after the final TC to come back to do the Live stuff for the previous fall season. So, if they did the same thing this time, they were all there during the coup. Now, I don't think there was any major fighting, but I am sure there were some tense moments on the production staff as you never know if they might kick you out.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

drew2k said:


> To those who missed part of the reunion episode, you can watch all episodes free online at CBS innertube.
> 
> Click on the innertube link when it shows up on http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor13/


Thanks for that. :up:


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

warrenn said:


> The embarrassing thing about the fire contest is that they both were doing it completely wrong. They have a _magnesium_ fire starter. The way you use it is by first scraping off a little pile of magnesium and then throwing a spark on it. The magnesium will burn very hot until it's all gone. Both of them were trying to start the fire by directly throwing sparks on coconut husks. That would take forever.
> 
> Most regular folks wouldn't know this--in fact, one of the tribes couldn't start fire when they first got it--but you'd expect after being around camp for 39 days they'd eventually have picked up on how it is done.


At first it looked like the went straight for the flint, ignoring the magnesium. Later in the challenge they did zoom in on Becky's starter and you could see some magnesium had been shaved off. Hard to tell if she did that or it was just a used starter.

A week or two a go there was a brief shot of Ozzie starting a fire. You saw him hit the flint with a single stroke and the fire started. Obviously the ladies hadn't been paying attention.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I wonder if there are rules in those fire challenges about where the fire has to be built. I've always thought they should build up a platform and then place their nest of husks and small kindling up higher, much closer to the string.


I had the same exact thought...all one of them had to do was put the burning husk on top of the pyramid they built and they would have won.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Something else I wondered about the next seasaon. Didn't Fiji just have a coup?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_Fiji



> On December 5th, 2006 (approximately 2 days before the final tribal council), a coup d'état was started by Fiji's military leader, Commodore Josaia Voreqe Bainimarama. While there was some speculation that a full evacuation of the Survivor crew members from Fiji would take place, only a few crew members on the mainland were relocated to the second smallest island, Suva.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivor:_Fiji


I also saw several news reports relating to Survivor shooting there. I was the first time I remember the location of the next season being widely publicized prior to the finale of the previous season.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> I didn't like Parvati all made up at all. She looks way better au naturel. Some women shouldn't bother to wear makeup and she's one of them. Becky was cute on the island but looked stunningly gorgeous after scrubbing up.


I thought Candace was much more attractive sans makeup with her hair pulled back than she was made up with her hair down.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I make this promise to you all...right here, right now: If I am ever in the final 2 (or 3 now) of Survivor, I promise to "call out" any juror member who asks some B.S question about either what I'm going to do with the money or how can I live with myself outside of the game. 

If those dumbwits can't seperate the game from "real life" then to h*ll with them!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I make this promise to you all...right here, right now: If I am ever in the final 2 (or 3 now) of Survivor, I promise to "call out" any juror member who asks some B.S question about either what I'm going to do with the money or how can I live with myself outside of the game.
> 
> If those dumbwits can't seperate the game from "real life" then to h*ll with them!


I want to sit at the final 2 with you because I'll do the same thing.

Yul came close in which he said I wouldn't do something like how I behaved outside of the game because I behaved the way I did BECAUSE of the game (or along those lines anyway).

People. It's a friggin game.

A GAME.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks like I'm the first poster who's genuinely disappointed that Yul won.

I wasn't particularly impressed with his "strategizing" at all. First, he got lucky and found the immunity idol because Jonathan was too stupid to figure out the clues. Then, it was Becky who did most of the actual strategic planning. Yul then simply rode the immunity idol to the finals. Jonathan was a huge help, because of his flawed belief that the only way to get to the finals was to ally with the holder of the immunity idol. He had it backwards. The best chance was to call out the hidden idol as soon as possible - and Jonathan was the one who could have gotten that done, because Yul showed him the idol. Frankly, anyone who was playing the game with Yul and DIDN'T figure out that he had the idol was a bit dense - the only way you can get away with playing the way Yul was playing was if you have the immunity idol. Even later, when EVERYONE knew that Yul had the immunity idol, they were all too disorganized and fearful to call it out. I just don't see why Yul should get credit for the others' conservative play.

Meanwhile, Ozzie put on the most impressive display of immunity challenge wins in the history of Survivor. Has ANYONE ese ever won EVERY immunity challenge, from the merge until the end of the game? And most of them weren't even close. Ozzie played the entire game without ever stabbing anyone in the back. Even the "throw the challenge to throw over Billy" doesn't really count. It was obvious that Billy had no interest in being there. Ozzie just put himself out there on the line every day. You KNOW that if he'd lost immunity even once he was going to wake up in the morning with the horse's head, courtesy of Yul and Becky. And Ozzie DID play an outstanding, low-key, social game. He put himself in the position to make that immunity challenge run by being the best provider - again possibly in the history of Survivor. Hatch might have been able to fish with him, but Ozzie was also climbing trees for coconuts like a freakin' chimpanzee.

Oh well. At least Becky "least incompetent fire-starter" didn't win.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

AJRitz said:


> Then, it was Becky who did most of the actual strategic planning.


No, Becky did most of the talking. But I noticed that Yul would sit back, listen, and nod a lot, and then the alliance would often do something other than what Becky was talking about.

Which made me wonder what would have happened if Ozzie hadn't won immunity. Everybody (except Yul) was talking about voting Ozzie off, and Yul would listen and nod, but given the intense loyalty he showed towards his alliance at the end, I suspect he would have argued for keeping Ozzie.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really liked the final challange and the fact that they properly sized everything based on the individual person.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I really liked the final challange and the fact that they properly sized everything based on the individual person.


Ditto. I thought that, overall, they did an excellent job with the challenges this season. Some of the old standbys were still there, but some nice new things as well. A reasonable mix of strength, stamina, balance, and puzzle challenges. Some good "teamwork" challenges that really requires tribes to work together to accomplish the goal. Much better than the last couple of seasons.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Anubys said:


> love how people mangle some expressions...
> 
> Ozzie: "Everything came to fruit"...


Ozzie is the anti-Yul... alot of words come out of his mouth, but none of it makes sense.



hughmcjr said:


> I also think they all looked much better natural on the island. The makeup and hair do's for the reunion show did nothing for me. Some even looked hideous.


that's the survivor 15... as in the 15 pounds you lose and makes you skinnier, and thus more attractive.



AJRitz said:


> Has ANYONE ese ever won EVERY immunity challenge, from the merge until the end of the game?


What about Terry? He had to win or get voted out as well.

Despite what everyone on the show says about race and it being a nonfactor... I'm glad Yul and Becky "represented" the Koreans... 2 out of the final 3 were Korean... I had to shed a tear... and firemaking aside... they both did nothing but make us koreans look good!!

But Stephanie did look bad with the Nate/steph/rebecca(name?) controversy... with nate not getting the sista's back.... nate and rebecca made her look racist.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

I think Yul played a good game and was probably as deserving as Ozzie to win, but I would stop short of putting him in the best Survivor players category. He played the situation well, but he was practically given the immunity idol, and had Ozzie on his side to keep him away from tribal councils. I don't see the genius in realizing these two gifts and knowing how best to use them.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> Meanwhile, Ozzie put on the most impressive display of immunity challenge wins in the history of Survivor. Has ANYONE ese ever won EVERY immunity challenge, from the merge until the end of the game?


I would guess the answer is NO, because Adam won one of the individual immunity challenges over Ozzy. All other challenges were won by Ozzy.


> Ozzie just put himself out there on the line every day. You KNOW that if he'd lost immunity even once he was going to wake up in the morning with the horse's head, courtesy of Yul and Becky.


But Ozzy DID lose an immunity challenge and *stayed* around, courtesy of Yul.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm with AJRitz


----------



## Cattie_Brie (Jun 3, 2004)

AJRitz said:


> Has ANYONE else ever won EVERY immunity challenge, from the merge until the end of the game? And most of them weren't even close.


Ozzie didn't win all of the immunity challenges. Adam won one, I believe it was the week that Candice went home. Didn't Jeff give them a hard time about "if it was love, he would have given you immunity" or something like that?

I don't recall the numbers, but I know that Colby won a whole *bunch* of challenges in Australia, and Kelly won several straight challenges, immunity and reward, to get to the end in Season 1. And as another posted mentioned, Tom won several challenges to get to the end also.

That said, I do agree that Ozzie physically dominated this game, in nearly every challenge and around camp. I would only have been disappointed if Becky had won. Her game play just wasn't on par with that of Yul or Ozzie, but it was stronger than Sandra (was that her name? "Just tell me how to vote" is not a strong strategy and will never give you a strong following.)


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I'm with AJRitz


I'm not 

How can anyone say Yul was "given" the idol - he figured out where to look and then found it - or am I missing something?


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

The immunity thing after the merge is getting a bit boring. I'd like to see it changed so the challenge winner gets to place two votes instead of one at tribal council.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

drew2k said:


> And one Fiji survivor will do something "shocking" that will have America talking. Can't wait! Any idea when it starts?


February 2007.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

The two highlights from the show for me:

1. Sundra is really hot when she's cleaned up

2. Candice's last name is "Woodcock"


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

There are many articles about Survivor, Fiji and the coup on Google if you want more information, like this one:

http://www.nypost.com/seven/12122006/tv/survive_this__tv_michael_starr.htm


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

AJRitz said:


> Looks like I'm the first poster who's genuinely disappointed that Yul won.
> 
> I wasn't particularly impressed with his "strategizing" at all. First, he got lucky and found the immunity idol because Jonathan was too stupid to figure out the clues. Then, it was Becky who did most of the actual strategic planning. Yul then simply rode the immunity idol to the finals. Jonathan was a huge help, because of his flawed belief that the only way to get to the finals was to ally with the holder of the immunity idol. He had it backwards. The best chance was to call out the hidden idol as soon as possible - and Jonathan was the one who could have gotten that done, because Yul showed him the idol. Frankly, anyone who was playing the game with Yul and DIDN'T figure out that he had the idol was a bit dense - the only way you can get away with playing the way Yul was playing was if you have the immunity idol. Even later, when EVERYONE knew that Yul had the immunity idol, they were all too disorganized and fearful to call it out. I just don't see why Yul should get credit for the others' conservative play.
> 
> ...


Actually you're the second!!  



jr461 said:


> To me, finding the hidden idol was the only reason Yul had the ability to get as far as he did. It allowed him to become untouchable thereby putting him in the position in his tribe to call the shots and later coerce Jonathan to join them and give them the majority after the merge (Jonathan had to see the idol first - without it he wouldn't have switched and they would have remained a minority).
> 
> I don't think he was this great master mind that everyone is making him out to be. And he displayed little in actual survival skills (compared to Ozzie) and rode Ozzie to the jackpot as a result of having the idol.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

AJRitz said:


> Oh well. At least Becky "least incompetent fire-starter" didn't win.


No, that title goes to Sundra.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Cattie_Brie said:


> I don't recall the numbers, but I know that Colby won a whole *bunch* of challenges in Australia, and Kelly won several straight challenges, immunity and reward, to get to the end in Season 1. And as another posted mentioned, Tom won several challenges to get to the end also.


Kelly won the last 4 individual immunities in season 1, and Colby won the last 5 in season 2.

Ozzie won 5 of 6 individual immunities, the last 4 in a row.

None of the 3 won the game.

Tom won 5 of 7 in Palau, the last 3 in a row, and won the game.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> No, that title goes to Sundra.


No, Sundra was _more_ incompetent than Becky.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Who is this Ozzie person everyone keeps talking about? 

Did you mean Ozzy?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No, Sundra was _more_ incompetent than Becky.


True. I believe "least incompetent" is one of the criteria the government uses to award contracts.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

When asked what kind of boxing does she do, I expected Pavrati to answer "Whatever is needed at the UPS Store."

Woodcock made me chuckle. I'm sure she had *never* been Woodcock-teased in her life.

Who's Becky?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Who's Becky?


Not sure if your last question was also tongue-in-cheek, but here goes:


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, I keep misplacing my winks. Thanks anyway.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I think it was funny that the only thing they talked to Billy about was his thing with Candice. Although, what else would you talk to him about?

During last night's first immunity challenge, Adam kept throwing his bags into the middle on his way back. I would have loved to have seen someone pick one up and fling it into the trees or something. Any reason why they couldn't?

As for the fire challenges, the way it looked like the coconut husks burned, I don't think you could keep them burning long enough to burn through the twine if they sat on top of a platform, especially because I believe there is a rule that your materials cannot be touching the string. Seems like they would flame out too quickly. I don't believe there's any rule about the piling approach, though.

All in all, I thought this was a very enjoyable season!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow alot of positive responses for a very bad season final in my opinion. 

3 tribe members at the final vote was stupid-- maybe another season it would have worked but either Becky or Sundra did not deserve to win so why have them in the final three.

They did not give a car away during the actual season--- which was aggrivating because I find that sometimes swings a vote one way or another. Or even can help decide who gets into the final two.

1/2 hour of trying to light a fire after receiving matches... I mean Jeff should have said sorry but you both have been eliminated --- Now that would have been a nice way of ending that stupid situation.

I agree that Yule did pretty good at manipulating but as others have stated- having the hidden immunity (which deserves respect by finding it anyhow) made it alot easier to do so. His real advantage was having Ozz on his side and Jonathon stupid enough to side with him again after jumping ship.

I actually liked several of the cast this year but was not very impressed with overall outcome of the season. In my opinion it rates towards middle to lower end of previous seasons.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

dirtypacman said:


> Wow alot of positive responses for a very bad season final in my opinion.
> 
> 3 tribe members at the final vote was stupid-- maybe another season it would have worked but either Becky or Sundra did not deserve to win so why have them in the final three.


Hindsight



dirtypacman said:


> They did not give a car away during the actual season--- which was aggrivating because I find that sometimes swings a vote one way or another. Or even can help decide who gets into the final two.


Too bad they lost their sponsor because of the racial divide



dirtypacman said:


> 1/2 hour of trying to light a fire after receiving matches... I mean Jeff should have said sorry but you both have been eliminated --- Now that would have been a nice way of ending that stupid situation.


Good one



dirtypacman said:


> I agree that Yule did pretty good at manipulating but as others have stated- having the hidden immunity (which deserves respect by finding it anyhow) made it alot easier to do so. His real advantage was having Ozz on his side and Jonathon stupid enough to side with him again after jumping ship.


All the reasons he deserved to win 



dirtypacman said:


> I actually liked several of the cast this year but was not very impressed with overall outcome of the season. In my opinion it rates towards middle to lower end of previous seasons.


I'm the opposite, I didn't bond with any of the contestants but thought the challenges were the best they've been in recent memory.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

dirtypacman said:


> Wow alot of positive responses for a very bad season final in my opinion.
> 
> 3 tribe members at the final vote was stupid-- maybe another season it would have worked but either Becky or Sundra did not deserve to win so why have them in the final three.
> 
> ...


I liked the final three. Without it, it would have been Ozzy vs. Becky, not Ozzy vs. Yul. It took some power away from the final immunity winner. I do think the the HII has too much power. There should be a shorter time frame as to when it can be played - or something. Having the HII gave the money to Yul, no question, when Oz was the much better player.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> I liked the final three. Without it, it would have been Ozzy vs. Becky, not Ozzy vs. Yul. It took some power away from the final immunity winner. I do think the the HII has too much power. There should be a shorter time frame as to when it can be played - or something. Having the HII gave the money to Yul, no question, when Oz was the much better player.


Oz was the much better player? THen he would have won 

Oz was the better challange player - that we can all agree on but overall?? Not so sure.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Who is this Ozzie person everyone keeps talking about?
> 
> Did you mean Ozzy?


No, we mean Oscar.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Oz was the much better player? THen he would have won
> 
> Oz was the better challange player - that we can all agree on but overall?? Not so sure.


The best player always wins? Really? Then, for example, how did Sandra win in Pearl Islands? Sometimes people win, or at least advance, by default when the better players get eliminated for being "threats." This season was good because the two best players made it to the end. I think Yul is being given too much credit for being a great strategist. He made it to the end solely because he had the HII. I give him credit for that, but think Ozzy is the better player.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I think anyone who wins kind of deserves it - you might not like it but hard to argue with results. 

Sandra won because she outlasted, outfought - out whatevered to come in first. By default, she was the best player.


----------



## Cattie_Brie (Jun 3, 2004)

hefe said:


> Kelly won the last 4 individual immunities in season 1, and Colby won the last 5 in season 2.
> 
> Ozzie won 5 of 6 individual immunities, the last 4 in a row.
> 
> None of the 3 won the game.


Oh, is that a new curse?



> Tom won 5 of 7 in Palau, the last 3 in a row, and won the game.


So close!


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok survivor fans, lets talk strategy now...I understand that when Richard Hatch developed the idea of an alliance to the end, that in turn forced the show developers to "mix up the rules" to keep the game from being too predictable. But this season was pathetic. After so much hype about racial tribes, why shuffle the deck after 2 episodes????? Jeez, why not just start mixing it up every week then? Top of each episode draw buffs, play the challenges that day, vote somebody off the losing tribe, then next episode draw buffs again...that way no alliances at all, right?

Anyway, what is the lesson of the hidden idol that we can learn from this seasons show? In the past, the person who found the hidden idol just used it when their number came up...Yul was the first one to parlay it into, in essence, a guaranteed shot into the final 2. Is the lesson to be learned that when someone has the hidden idol, FORCE THEM TO USE IT, even if it makes the second choice voted off?


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I want to sit at the final 2 with you because I'll do the same thing.
> 
> Yul came close in which he said I wouldn't do something like how I behaved outside of the game because I behaved the way I did BECAUSE of the game (or along those lines anyway).
> 
> ...


+1

I liked Jonathan's remark - "Is there a villain in Monopoly?"


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> Oh well. At least Becky "least incompetent fire-starter" didn't win.





bruinfan said:


> No, that title goes to Sundra.


 :down: :down: 
"Least incompetent" implies "most competent". Are you two really trying to say "most incompetent", or "least competent"?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why doesnt cbs list the final voting ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> :down: :down:
> "Least incompetent" implies "most competent". Are you two really trying to say "most incompetent", or "least competent"?


I think the Ritzmeister was blanching at the thought of calling Becky "competent," despite her win. So "least incompetent" was, I'm sure, exactly what he meant to say.

Bruinfan seems to have missed the subtlety.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

That the HII was valid up to the 4 man TC tells me that the 3-way final was a total improv move in an attempt to have a final with some actual suspense. For once, the jury had to choose between two decent players. Both Yul and Oscar deserved to be in the final two and I am glad they worked it so that is exactly what happened.

I actually prefer it this way as it helps eliminate where the eventual winner just picks some lackey hanger-on to go with them to the final vote.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

now that the cat's out of the bag, they will try to bring two lackey hanger-on's to the final.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> now that the cat's out of the bag, they will try to bring two lackey hanger-on's to the final.


Welcome to Survivor 47. For this year's twist, there will be one person on the jury and 15 at the final council...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the Ritzmeister was blanching at the thought of calling Becky "competent," despite her win. So "least incompetent" was, I'm sure, exactly what he meant to say.
> 
> Bruinfan seems to have missed the subtlety.


yeah... as soon as i posted, and i reread it, and i saw i had misread it... i tried to edit it, but then my connection locked up on me, and by the time i got it back, the moment was over...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> AJRitz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well. At least Becky "least incompetent fire-starter" didn't win.
> ...


Sundra isn't a fire-starter at all, competent or incompetent...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> by the time i got it back, the moment was over...


Yeah, I think there's a prescription pill for that ...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I was half waiting for Jeff to just tell them to hold a match under the string to see if they could get it gong that way.

I guess if that didn'y work, they could have used a piece of kindling to ring the bell.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Sundra isn't a fire-starter at all, competent or incompetent...


She may not know how to start a fire, but she was looking hot in her Foxy Brown getup last night.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> She may not know how to start a fire, but she was looking hot in her Foxy Brown getup last night.


Smoking Hot


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

To me she looked like Diana Ross. (-40 yrs)


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

jhausmann said:


> Welcome to Survivor 47. For this year's twist, there will be one person on the jury and 15 at the final council...


ROTFLMAO  :up: :up:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Smoking Hot


Here are some pics from IMDB ...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tetspa said:


> But this season was pathetic. After so much hype about racial tribes, why shuffle the deck after 2 episodes?????


I think this season was pretty good. I never bought into the hype about racial tribes and assumed from the beginning that division would only last a couple episodes. It was no surprise when the first shuffle came.



> Jeez, why not just start mixing it up every week then? Top of each episode draw buffs, play the challenges that day, vote somebody off the losing tribe, then next episode draw buffs again...that way no alliances at all, right?


I don't know why that would be a good method. The producers need to strike a balance that maintains some kind of tribe metric and they need to mix it up a bit so the show doesn't get totally stale.



> Anyway, what is the lesson of the hidden idol that we can learn from this seasons show? In the past, the person who found the hidden idol just used it when their number came up...Yul was the first one to parlay it into, in essence, a guaranteed shot into the final 2. egIs the lesson to be learned that when someone has the hidden idol, FORCE THEM TO USE IT, even if it makes the second choice voted off?


Uh, this was only the 3rd HII and only the 2nd that could be used after the vote. Terry never used his HII last year. Gary had one but the rules were very different then so I don't think it compares. I don't think the lesson of how to play the HII has been carved in stone yet.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Here are some pics from IMDB ...


where was she during the show??? I don't even recognize her!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

> I really liked the final challange and the fact that they properly sized everything based on the individual person.


Yeah, I saw that and my first thought was "HAH! Someone listened to the complaining about last seasons final challenge."


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Woodcock made me chuckle. I'm sure she had *never* been Woodcock-teased in her life.


Now I know why Adam had that dopey grin going the whole game...he kept saying "Woodcock" to himself over and over.

And speaking of woodcock, I like the Sundra pics.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

tetspa said:


> ...After so much hype about racial tribes, why shuffle the deck after 2 episodes?????...


My guess it that they wanted to see if people would form alliances along racial lines after that short time together. The game's never been all one race , of course, but this was the first time race was the specific reason they were split.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

woodcock.. 



i'm 45 and I'm still giggling!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

goMO said:


> woodcock..
> 
> i'm 45 and I'm still giggling!!!


You know what makes it even funnier?

She's attending college on a Morehead scholarship.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

David Platt said:


> You know what makes it even funnier?
> 
> She's attending college on a Morehead scholarship.


Now I've got a vision of Butt-Head and Adam sitting on a couch giggling about that. Just an endless loop, over and over...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

what is great about when the switch things up like having 3 people in the final.....is that they are already filming season 14 and none of those people will know either. They pretty much get 2 season out of every change.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Actually, season 14 was wrapped up December 7. But yes, they get to spring a surprise twice. And see if it works either time, then keep it around.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MassD said:


> That the HII was valid up to the 4 man TC tells me that the 3-way final was a total improv move in an attempt to have a final with some actual suspense.


I don't believe that for a second. You don't just improv stuff like that. You had to know something was up when Brad became the first jury member. If there was to be a final 2, that would be 10 jurors. No, something was up from the start. They have everything planned out for the number of episodes, challenges, jury members... This was a change they intended from the start, I believe.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

newsposter said:


> why doesnt cbs list the final voting ?


Sometimes they do, I think it depends on who is running the website at the time. Some seasons list it. I don't think they are trying to hide it.

Wiki has the votes listed, although I don't know for sure where they got them all.

For Yul: Adam, Jonathan, Candice, Rebecca, Brad

For Oscar (Ozzy): Parvati, Sundra, Nate, Jenny


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

hefe said:


> I don't believe that for a second. You don't just improv stuff like that. You had to know something was up when Brad became the first jury member. If there was to be a final 2, that would be 10 jurors. No, something was up from the start. They have everything planned out for the number of episodes, challenges, jury members... This was a change they intended from the start, I believe.


And I think they did it to increase the likelihood of having a qualified winner. I like it. Becky was a non-factor and didn't deserve to be sitting there with Yul and Ozzy, but without the change, it most likely would have been Becky and Ozzy in the final two - no way Ozzy and Yul would have both made it. One of them would have eliminated the other and taken Becky to the final two.


----------



## murrays (Oct 19, 2004)

Any thoughts that there have been mutinies offered in the past, but nobody jumped ship so it was edited out?

Just curious.

-murray


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

robinreale said:


> Does anyone know if the Reunion show will be available on either iTunes or the CBS website? I fell asleep during the reunion and forgot to set TiVo to tape it.


You have one of those early model tivos that uses tape?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think they'll keep using the HII until somebody actually makes someone use it. The organization involved to get the majority to vote for the guy holding it and then the rest to vote for someone else that you want to get rid of instead of your ally would be complex. When Adam suggested they do it to Yul when there were 5 it would have worked. Then they could've voted out Yul at 4 if Becky would vote against him. Or the fire challenge would have been between Yul and Sundra. Obviously Yul would've won that. 

I thought Yul looked a little uncomfortable when Becky claimed he had offered to give her the idol. He made a big thing about doing it the way they did to be fair, and then we hear that he was willing to give it to her but she was too "noble" to take it.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MassD said:


> That the HII was valid up to the 4 man TC tells me that the 3-way final was a total improv move in an attempt to have a final with some actual suspense.


They intended to have a 10 person jury? That's just ASKING for a 5-5 tie. So how does the tie get resolved? Some lame fire building challenge? That completely ruins the whole idea of having the grand prize awarded by the jury.

Of course, I can't say how they intended to handle a 3-3-3 tie, but the chances of that seem incredibly remote, no matter who ends up in the final 3


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Heh, speaking of great last names - Parvati's last name is Shallow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> You have one of those early model tivos that uses tape?


As far as I'm concerned, taping with TiVo is exactly as acceptable as dialing a phone number...


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

hefe said:


> Sometimes they do, I think it depends on who is running the website at the time. Some seasons list it. I don't think they are trying to hide it.
> 
> Wiki has the votes listed, although I don't know for sure where they got them all.
> 
> ...


That speaks volumes for me.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As far as I'm concerned, taping with TiVo is exactly as acceptable as dialing a phone number...


Which is to say...not.


----------



## DeludedBuzz (Dec 6, 2001)

> [Yul] rode Ozzie to the jackpot as a result of having the idol.


But without Yul, Ozzie would have been voted out as soon as he lost an immunity challenge (which he did to Adam). I don't think either of the two would have gotten to the final three without each other. Which is what made watching the final four so enjoyable.

As for physical challenges, Ozzy ranks up there with Tom, Terry and Colby. Although I thought Tom single handedly pulled his tribe to victory over the other as well as dominating individual immunities. Ozzy however is probably by far the best ever overall (immunities and daily life.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As far as I'm concerned, taping with TiVo is exactly as acceptable as dialing a phone number...


if you dont dial what would you do? Of course you dial the phone. Who says different? 

I wonder who would win in a fight between shallow and woodcock?


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

one of yul's best strategies was to BUY the swing vote of adam.

with adam and parvati both wanting to get jonathan out of the game so they wouldn't be seen as lesser players and in the process they would both benefit $10K+ $$$$$ in prize money and having the numbers on their side it was easy to do.

ozzy pointed it out it was a group choice, but Yul actually used it to adam to make him think Yul could control that and if so adam would vote for him since it gave adam that peace in his mind and also bigger $$$$$.

and with parvati showing some challenge skills if Yul could get the group to out parvati before adam then adam would benefit monetarily even more, yul seemed to make those promises to adam, and he used cbs money to buy him adams vote and the $1M

glad jeff went so far as to make sure mentioning the size/ratio was kept consistant so not to screw the competion like they did last year with the skewed water bouy challenge.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> if you dont dial what would you do? Of course you dial the phone. Who says different?
> 
> I wonder who would win in a fight between shallow and woodcock?


According to Dictionary.com, dial is a verb meaning "to make a telephone call to". Rob's note was on the origin of the word, from telephones with rotary dials, which are rarely seen or used now.

I looked up touch-tone (aka touchtone), but it's only listed as a noun - no verb form yet. (Although AT&T had us all reaching out and "touching" someone quite a while ago, no one ever says "touch 555-1212" - it's always "dial or call" the number.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

drew2k said:


> it's always "dial or call" the number.)


oh i thought call meant "honey it's time for dinner". I had no idea you could call a telephone


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

DeludedBuzz said:


> As for physical challenges, Ozzy ranks up there with Tom, Terry and Colby. Although I thought Tom single handedly pulled his tribe to victory over the other as well as dominating individual immunities. Ozzy however is probably by far the best ever overall (immunities and daily life.)


Folks seem to be forgetting that Jenna (the dark haired woman who's mom died during All-Stars), actually won more challenges her first time around then Colby did. And she actually won the game. So if you're going to list folks who dominated individual immunity, make sure you don't forget the one woman who did it and is second only to Ozzie (I think, but she's definitely in the top 4).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Dssturbo1 said:


> glad jeff went so far as to make sure mentioning the size/ratio was kept consistant so not to screw the competion like they did last year with the skewed water bouy challenge.


Yet, he kept mentioning that what remained for them to stand on was just shy of a postcard so I'm not sure that after all the pieces were removed that the women didn't have a slight advantage...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Yet, he kept mentioning that what remained for them to stand on was just shy of a postcard so I'm not sure that after all the pieces were removed that the women didn't have a slight advantage...


it looked a lot bigger than a postcard...it was about half the foot...but as I understand it, the size was different based on the original size of the foot...so it was fair...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pkscout said:


> Folks seem to be forgetting that Jenna (the dark haired woman who's mom died during All-Stars), actually won more challenges her first time around then Colby did. And she actually won the game. So if you're going to list folks who dominated individual immunity, make sure you don't forget the one woman who did it and is second only to Ozzie (I think, but she's definitely in the top 4).


Jenna won 4 challenges, Colby won 5.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

hefe said:


> Jenna won 4 challenges, Colby won 5.


I guess I sit corrected. I remember an interview with Probst where he said Jenna had won more than Colby. I guess either I'm remembering the interview wrong or Probst was misquoted/mistaken. Or maybe that included reward challenges... Never mind.


----------



## DeludedBuzz (Dec 6, 2001)

> Folks seem to be forgetting that Jenna (the dark haired woman who's mom died during All-Stars), actually won more challenges her first time around then Colby did. And she actually won the game. So if you're going to list folks who dominated individual immunity, make sure you don't forget the one woman who did it and is second only to Ozzie (I think, but she's definitely in the top 4).


She's probably not even the best female immunity competitor. Kelly from Borneo won four in a row and she had to, otherwise she would have been eliminated. And I'd put Tom (the firefighter) and Terry (the pilot) far far ahead of Jenna as well.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DeludedBuzz said:


> She's probably not even the best female immunity competitor. Kelly from Borneo won four in a row and she had to, otherwise she would have been eliminated. And I'd put Tom (the firefighter) and Terry (the pilot) far far ahead of Jenna as well.


I thought Candice from this season was an awesome athlete as well...


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, after sitting with this for a few days, I'm less cranky about Yul winning. He just kind of annoyed me from early on in the show, and I really admired Ozzy's way of attacking the game. I will say this - Ozzy has to be at the front of the line for the next All-Stars version (unfortunately, if there are any other tribe members with even remotely passable food provision skills, Ozzy will get voted out of an All-Stars competition right away, since everyone will be afraid of him).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pkscout said:


> Or maybe that included reward challenges... Never mind.


Jenna didn't win any reward challenges individually.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> it looked a lot bigger than a postcard...it was about half the foot...but as I understand it, the size was different based on the original size of the foot...so it was fair...


no no - after they had removed all their pieces, it looked like the remaining stand were all the same size...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry if I"m Smeeking. 

I hated Candice's *****y look at tribal council. I thought Sundra looked terrific at the last tb. I felt she looked heavier during the competitions, but when she was dressed up she looked great. She looked even better at the finale and reunion show. Who was the big, black woman? Rebecca maybe? She was in a green top at the final TB. She had her floppy big boobs all out and it was a big distraction.  

Does anyone know how Nate got hurt? I thought he looked just as bad at the finale as he did on the island. I think Ozzie looked bloated.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Sorry if I"m Smeeking.
> 
> I hated Candice's *****y look at tribal council.


 

what's a *****y look?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DeludedBuzz said:


> She's probably not even the best female immunity competitor. Kelly from Borneo won four in a row and she had to, otherwise she would have been eliminated. And I'd put Tom (the firefighter) and Terry (the pilot) far far ahead of Jenna as well.


Danni B. was a great competitor - a much better athlete than Jenna, Kelly, Stef, etc. I don't know how many comps Danni won, but she won when she had to and was great in the team comps as well.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Anubys said:


> what's a *****y look?


Don't know many women, huh?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Don't know many women, huh?


I just never look at their faces!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah? Blah blah? Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. Blah blah blah *floppy big boobs all out* blah blah blah.


What guys hear/see.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Sorry if I"m Smeeking.
> 
> I hated Candice's *****y look at tribal council. I thought Sundra looked terrific at the last tb. I felt she looked heavier during the competitions, but when she was dressed up she looked great. She looked even better at the finale and reunion show. Who was the big, black woman? Rebecca maybe? She was in a green top at the final TB. She had her floppy big boobs all out and it was a big distraction.
> 
> Does anyone know how Nate got hurt? I thought he looked just as bad at the finale as he did on the island. I think Ozzie looked bloated.


Do you work for a glamour/fashion magazine?


----------



## Menarion (Sep 28, 2006)

> But without Yul, Ozzie would have been voted out as soon as he lost an immunity challenge (which he did to Adam). I don't think either of the two would have gotten to the final three without each other. Which is what made watching the final four so enjoyable.


Heck, without Yul, the four of them probably wouldn't have made it to the end. Convincing Jonathan to turn was probably his most strategic move in the whole game and had the most far-reaching effect this whole season, in my opinion. The way I see it the reason the final four was the final four was entirely because of Jonathan.

This show is all about the editing though, so it's really hard to have a true picture of how strategic anyone is or is not.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I just never look at their faces!


Interesting...and that's all I do look at. Would find it disrespectful to 'size' someone up while right in front of them. But that's me. I noticed women seem to have not such a problem literally eyeing you up and down when you meet/talk to them. When I'm meeting with a client, i never take my eyes off their face and certainly would never look anywhere south of the neckline 

maybe i'm old fashioned


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> Danni B. was a great competitor - a much better athlete than Jenna, Kelly, Stef, etc. I don't know how many comps Danni won, but she won when she had to and was great in the team comps as well.


She won 2.

The most important one, the last one, of course.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Interesting...and that's all I do look at. Would find it disrespectful to 'size' someone up while right in front of them. But that's me.


you did notice that we were joking, right?

but thanks for the lecture just the same...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Anubys said:


> what's a *****y look?


I thought it was funny that the jury had such a cold stone/angry look to them. Hey, they got outwited and outplayed.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> I thought it was funny that the jury had such a cold stone/angry look to them. Hey, they got outwited and outplayed.


oh...I thought you meant at the reunion show...

well, sure...the jury is always in a bad mood!


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I assume the Maxim and Playboy offers have already been extended?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

To Yul and Ozzie?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

hopefully Sondra


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Yul might have played the mental game better (albeit rather slimily), but I thought Ozzy should have won for playing such a pure game and dominating so many of the challenges (not only immunity, but also helping his tribe to get reward challenges after the mutiny).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

KRS said:


> Yul might have played the mental game better (albeit rather slimily), but I thought Ozzy should have won for playing such a pure game and dominating so many of the challenges (not only immunity, but also helping his tribe to get reward challenges after the mutiny).


Wow, I don't see what was "slimy" about the way Yul played. It's literally impossible to play this game well without making a few people mad. Sure, there have been people that have won without making people mad, but I don't consider them to be good players, but merely players who won by default, when all the jury was pissed at the other person for outplaying them.

I was thrilled with the way Yul played, and thought the only thing he did that wasn't really above the board was voting Jonathan out without telling him. However, in the history of Survivor, that's a very minor infraction. It's just that Yul was so upfront and matter-of-fact about all of his other moves that this particular one stands out.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

So....close!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4652832&&#post4652832

Should have seen the 3 in the final coming. Still think Ozzie should have won.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I was thrilled with the way Yul played, and thought the only thing he did that wasn't really above the board was voting Jonathan out without telling him. However, in the history of Survivor, that's a very minor infraction. It's just that Yul was so upfront and matter-of-fact about all of his other moves that this particular one stands out.


And even then, he was doing what he said he'd do all along--protecting his alliance. Jonathan himself certainly seems to have understood that and not held it against him.

I think people were deceived by Yul's honesty. He always said it would be the Four to the Final Four; he never told Jonathan he would choose Jonathan over one of his tribemates; yet people (including me) were fooled into thinking that because he didn't specifically talk about what he would do with Jonathan, there was ever a chance he would side with Jonathan.

Yul might be the most honest person ever to play the game; his only deception was in saying nothing, and letting people assume that meant what he had said earlier no longer applied.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Honestly, the only thing I can think of even remotely negative to say about Yul is that he agreed with Becky and Ozzy to hide food from Adam and Parvatti and lie about how hard it was to gather the food. That business of course was short lived, as Parvatti, Adam and Sundra decided to share the wealth from their reward challenge, so Yul, Becky, and Ozzy were rather ashamed and decided to abandon their plan. 

That speaks volumes about their character to me: Hiding the food was strategy, as part of the game, but reciprocating kindness is part of life.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I was thrilled with the way Yul played, and thought the only thing he did that wasn't really above the board was voting Jonathan out without telling him.


He may very well have told him but the producers didn't show it to maintain the suspense...


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

KRS said:


> Yul might have played the mental game better (albeit rather slimily), but I thought Ozzy should have won for playing such a pure game and dominating so many of the challenges (not only immunity, but also helping his tribe to get reward challenges after the mutiny).


There is no such thing as slimy play in Survivor.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think people were deceived by Yul's honesty. He always said it would be the Four to the Final Four


Yeah, except I do think Yul would have got rid of Ozzy given a chance towards the end. The only rock hard ally Yul had was Becky.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

macquariumguy said:


> Yeah, except I do think Yul would have got rid of Ozzy given a chance towards the end. The only rock hard ally Yul had was Becky.


I'm not so sure. When everybody else was talking about getting rid of Ozzy, he didn't join in. Just did his usual listen and nod.

I suspect that had Ozzy lost immunity, Yul would have talked the others out of back-stabbing him.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I thought Yul looked a little uncomfortable when Becky claimed he had offered to give her the idol. He made a big thing about doing it the way they did to be fair, and then we hear that he was willing to give it to her but she was too "noble" to take it.


I wanted Yul and Becky to be in the final two and am very happy with the result. However, as loyal as Yul was to Becky, she sure didn't always help him with how people viewed him in this game.

The final four made a big deal about deliberately creating a tie. As you note, Becky then told everyone that Yul had first offered her the immunity idol.

In an earlier episode, Yul had returned Jonathan's hat without fanfare before the jury had arrived. Under questioning from Jeff Probst, Becky agreed that returning the hat may have been a deliberate strategic move by Yul.

In the finale, she told the jury that she was in with Yul on much of the decision making. Unfortunately, this made Yul sound more like a political schemer than he might have wanted the jury to believe.

In the finale and reunion episodes, Yul stated that he wanted to help improve the image of Asian men in the media. Becky had said in the first episode that she thought of him an _oppa_, which means "older brother" but can also be used in Korean to refer to a boyfriend. However, in the reunion episode, she made clear what she meant when she said that the idea of a possible romantic relationship with Yul had never even crossed her mind.

Yul came across as smart, strong, likeable, and attractive. However, there wasn't much to shed the asexual Asian male image. (I'm assuming that Yul was being polite to naked Pavarti in the hot tub and that he was also just too smart to be taken in by her flirting.)


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> Yul might have played the mental game better (albeit rather slimily), but I thought Ozzy should have won for playing such a pure game and dominating so many of the challenges (not only immunity, but also helping his tribe to get reward challenges after the mutiny).


Not to be mean, but what show have you been watching for the past 13 seasons? This primary objective of this "game" has not been physical since Richard Hatch played in Season 1. This game is now (and pretty much always been) about the mental.

I am not saying the physical is not important, however I doubt you will ever see a pure physical competitor, i.e. Ozzy, win over a strategist, i.e. Yul.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Yul interview

http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1570933_3_0_,00.html


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Yul interview
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/report/0,6115,1570933_3_0_,00.html


some pretty good insights in that article.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

*Why didn't you say to Jeff, ''You know the jury wouldn't have known I brought the hat, had you not brought it up!''* 
I did! They cut all that stuff out. The truth of the matter is, even if I knew Jonathan or anyone in the game would have voted against me, I still would have gotten him the hat. There's no reason to be mean about it.

Me: How about they create a live feed type of thing, or unedited version for Survivor junkies. You would get the full versions of Tribal council and challenges, etc. but you would have to pay a little more for it. This way you would get the whole picture. :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, I don't see what was "slimy" about the way Yul played. It's literally impossible to play this game well without making a few people mad. Sure, there have been people that have won without making people mad, but I don't consider them to be good players, but merely players who won by default, when all the jury was pissed at the other person for outplaying them.
> 
> I was thrilled with the way Yul played, and thought the only thing he did that wasn't really above the board was voting Jonathan out without telling him. However, in the history of Survivor, that's a very minor infraction. It's just that Yul was so upfront and matter-of-fact about all of his other moves that this particular one stands out.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> And even then, he was doing what he said he'd do all along--protecting his alliance. Jonathan himself certainly seems to have understood that and not held it against him.
> 
> I think people were deceived by Yul's honesty. He always said it would be the Four to the Final Four; he never told Jonathan he would choose Jonathan over one of his tribemates; yet people (including me) were fooled into thinking that because he didn't specifically talk about what he would do with Jonathan, there was ever a chance he would side with Jonathan.
> 
> Yul might be the most honest person ever to play the game; his only deception was in saying nothing, and letting people assume that meant what he had said earlier no longer applied.


+1 to both of you.

I was really torn as to who I wanted to win. Obviously, you had to admire Ozzy's dominance in the challenges (which I agree puts him squarely in the Colby/Tom/Terry pantheon), both team and individual, as well as his survival skills and overall demeanor. But Yul was clearly deserving as well - he played the HII perfectly (in hindsight), and getting Jonathon back was a masterstroke.

I was really hoping for Becky to pull a vote so we'd end up with a 4-4-1 tie and let them split the award(s).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scottykempf said:


> Me: How about they create a live feed type of thing, or unedited version for Survivor junkies. You would get the full versions of Tribal council and challenges, etc. but you would have to pay a little more for it. This way you would get the whole picture. :up:


I would LOVE a live feed like they do for Big Brother!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

+100


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I would LOVE a live feed like they do for Big Brother!


But since they film Survivor months before they start airing, we have about zero chance of that.

Since it only goes for 40 days or so on the island that would be the extent of the show, but showing it over the coarse of a season they can really stretch it out.

Maybe they could show the extended stuff, tribal counsil and camp stuff online the day after the show airs. I bet lots of people would be interested in that. Don't think I would be willing to pay extra though.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

hughmcjr said:


> I didn't care for the way Candace questioned Yul, it was extremely controlling. Good luck to the guy that lands her.


That was a pathetic lawyer tactic. Ask a "yes" or "no" question and demand "yes" or "no" for an anwer without allowing for any explaination. What if the answer was somewhere in the middle? Questions like that should not be allowed. I wanted Ozzie to win, but if Yul would have lost because of Candace's brainless question, it would have been unjust.


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

Dnamertz said:


> That was a pathetic lawyer tactic. Ask a "yes" or "no" question and demand "yes" or "no" for an anwer without allowing for any explaination. What if the answer was somewhere in the middle? Questions like that should not be allowed. I wanted Ozzie to win, but if Yul would have lost because of Candace's brainless question, it would have been unjust.


Yes I 100% agree. She asked a question and part of that queston she labled him saying he shamlessly, blah , blah blah. He answered a simple yes or no and that was the end of it. Then, then she goes on to say "that was hard for you wasn't it" and didn't let him answer, accusing him of breaking her rule. What a control freak she is, what a B**CH. It was extremely manipulative on her part to do that. Hey Candace admit it, he beat you fair and square and she was using her place on the jury at final tribal to be vindictive. She was trapping him. I know exactly what he was going to say. He was going to say, I wouldn't say I played everybody shamelessly. She was forcing him to admit to a yes or know question that part of it was getting him to admit to something he wasn't or didn't do. Screw that crap. He has moral fiber and true intelligence and it won out.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hughmcjr said:


> Hey Candace admit it, he beat you fair and square and she was using her place on the jury at final tribal to be vindictive.


yes...because that NEVER happens at final tribal council


----------



## hughmcjr (Nov 27, 2006)

^^ so I stated the obvious. Can you tell I cared not for her? I don't care how beautiful a woman she is, her personality makes her ugly and I like blondes.


----------

